# Port 80 an Port 443 weiterleiten wegen SSL



## Webber (11. August 2002)

Hi Leute,

so hier mal mein Problem:
Ich habe auf einer WinXP Kiste einen Apache laufen und der arbeitet beim Aufruf von
https://... mit einer SSL Verschlüsselung auf dem Port 443
schön und gut...

Aber....
Ich will, dass egal wie der Aufruf kommt, also auch bei
http://....
die SSL-Verschlüsselung aktiv ist, kurz um eine interne Portweiterleitung.
Habe es schon mit der Erstellung eines weiteren VirtualServers 
versucht, aber das hatte nur einen Fehler zur Folge.

Also wer hat ne Ahnung???

Sag schonmal thx für jeden Tipp.

cu webber


----------



## Rettungsdackel (19. Dezember 2002)

also wenn dir dein XP nicht zu heilig und win2k-server net zu teuer ist - wird ichs erstmal so machen. Hier kannst du NAT auch für den Server selbst konfigurieren und somit die Ports umleiten

für völlige unverständnis des oberen vorschlags hier ein anderer:

versuch mal ob du ein softwarerouter findest, der auch anfragen auf andere ports umleiten kann - deinen apache sollte es nicht weiter stören

MfG


----------



## lexi (5. Februar 2003)

```
<VirtualHost 0.0.0.0:80>
ServerName domain.tld
ServerAlias www.domain.tld
Redirect / https://www.domain.tld/
</VirtualHost>

<VirtualHost 0.0.0.0:443>
...
</VirtualHost>
```

so on, lexi


----------

